# Paylake Fishing Tackle



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I dont know if any of you purchase any rods or reels from paylakes, but in springfield, Beaver Lake just got their shipment of new rods/reels last week and they have some abu's that will make you burn a hole in your pocket ... they have the new abu 6500 CS record reels, and the new 6500 pro rocket power handle.... at a reasonable price.... they also have some new rods from Diawa, Trophy Cat, Ugly Stick, Nite Sticks, etc... but one in particular caught my eye, the King Kat Supreme.... anyone know about these rods?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks for the heads up! i was just up by there on easter sunday and they werent open. figured they werent open for the season yet. beaver always has had a great selection of rods, i have seen the king cat supreme but cant remember what they are like. sorry...


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

thanks i just might have to take a look at that, always looking for new reels


----------

